# Link to articles on problems w/ crotch dangler carriers?



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

A friend of mine, about to become a new dad, is a perfect babywearing candidate, but doesn't know anything about it yet. He was planning on getting a Baby Bjorn and would like some links supporting what I've told him about that position being bad for baby's spine and hips. I know I've read stuff but couldn't find it. Anyone have some good links on hand?


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I think there may be one on the Ergo website.

But even more so than the crotch dangle issue, in my view, the best rationale for getting a different carrier is that it will be more comfortable for parent and baby for longer, and give much more versatility. With a mei tai or soft structured carrier, for the same or less money than the Bjorn, you can wear it front, back, or hip, for 2+ years. With the Bjorn, you're looking at one position, max 9 months or so, and it's less easy if not downright impossible for mom to nurse in it, too.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i am copying/pasting a post i made a number of months ago in response to this question cuz i'm too lazy to retype it







:

when DD was a baby, we were seeing an orthopedist for her club foot. when she found out that i was wearing DD in a Bjorn, she asked that i limit it to 1 hour per day because of spinal stress and potential hip issues. i was really surprised, and that's when i started to look into different types of carriers and such. but the Bjorn didn't last long anyway because she was a chunk and after about 15 pounds it hurt my back/shoulders terribly. and i can still wear DD (now almost 4 and 35 lbs) in a MT just fine, and wear DS (19 months, 31 lbs) almost every day and don't notice the discomfort i had with a 15 lber in a Bjorn.

but here are some links to some info, and i cut/pasted part of a summary from the second link:

http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/s...ad.php?t=32347

http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/showthread.php?t=936

Quote:
This is the basic argument:
1. Certain Eskimo and Athabascan populations use babycarriers that resemble the Baby Bjorn for carrying their babies
2. The adult populations of these groups have a high incidence of spondylolisthesis, a spinal problem that can be quite painful.
3. Researchers who have analysed these cases believe the causes are most likely a mixture of the genetic and the environmental.
4. Casses believes that the position in which a baby is held in a Baby Bjorn style carrier is not developmentally sound.
5. Therefore she surmises that the cause of the spondylolisthesis in these populations is most likely environmental and specifically, due to the use of these babycarriers.

there's a lot more, but that gives you an idea of where the idea of spinal stress is coming from...

it's far from being proven, but for me i felt that there were so many better ways to wear my baby anyhow, why risk it?


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

thanks all! I passed the info on to my friend. He's a bit overwhelmed right now, as many soon-to-be-parents are, but I volunteered to bring my stash over sometime after they have their baby so they can try all the carriers for themselves. I have a bunch of different kinds of slings, so I'm sure one of them will work for them. Hopefully they'll hold off on buying a bjorn til they give some other things a try. I'd just hate to have them waste the money....we used ours for maybe two months, until we found out about other options, and it was so painful, and we ended up selling it on ebay. Every time I see someone out and about with a bjorn I want to run up to them and be like, "Isn't it great to wear your baby? But there's a BETTER WAY!" And then I'd be the crazy sling prosthelitizing lady and they would run away.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Maybe not. My DF does this all the time. Except he generally starts with "Mine is better than yours" (Is that a boy thing do you think?







) Anyway, I ended up getting him our local retailers business cards. He can't stand the wasted money in Bjorns, and the bulk of a carseat.


----------

